# The Cutest Kitten in the World



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

So, some of you helped me yesterday deciding if I should bring this kitten home, since my SO was quite reluctant to do so (in fact, gave me a resounding NO initially). After a long talk, he agreed to let her come home, and as I'm typing this - daddy's girl is in a blanket nest that he made in his lap for her - sound asleep. He just "officially" met her this morning, as he works second shift. By the time he left for work, he had named her - Alexis. We'll be calling her Lexie. He's already instructed me that I should always greet her with her name (yes sir!!!) so that she learns her name. 

And Sammy is definitely more of a momma's boy. And I've been assuring him that he's my number one boy and spending one on one time with him - especially since he's also relatively new. He's behind me in the computer chair while I'm writing this. 

But - I knew that she'd win him over! She just needed some time alone with him to cast her spell over him! After all - who could say no to "the cutest kitten in the world"?

Introducing........Lexie!!! (aka "I'm cuuuuuuuuute!!!!")


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! I'm in LOVE! :heart

You live awfully close to people who may steal her........


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie she is


----------



## Skittles (Jun 7, 2008)

Her coloring is absolutely GORGEOUS! How old is she??


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks! She's 8 weeks old. I woke up at 6 this morning to Karl saying "be careful, don't squish Lexi!" and he's already awake playing with her in bed! LOL

Then when I get up to start the coffee he says "don't take her with you, leave her back here with me!"


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

marie73 said:


> You live awfully close to people who may steal her........


Marietta isn't that far from Monroe. 
Whoops! I _meant_ to say 'gads-Marietta-is-at-the-ends-of-the-Earth!' 8O


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > You live awfully close to people who may steal her........
> ...


Suuuuure, you did!  Gotta keep an eye on this one! Being the innocent one and all!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Surely you didn't mean _moi_? *batts eyelashes*


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Lexie is gorgeous. I can see why she has Daddy wrapped aroun her paw already.


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Surely you didn't mean _moi_? *batts eyelashes*


Naah, couldn't POSSIBLY be you - WHAT was I thinking? 8)


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Aww! I am so glad this story turned out to have a nice ending...

I can understand your Hubby's reluctance etc. for a new kitty after job worries - we've got the same thing going at our house, stress and worries make people resist even the things that are good for them, sometimes - it is just hard. 

Your new girl Lexi is terminally cute - her coat is to die for - a living stuffed toy! (Give your other kitty tons of love, too - he'll get jealous! He's got some serious competition on the cute meter!)

 Fran


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

rabernet said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > Surely you didn't mean _moi_? *batts eyelashes*
> ...


Pish. It must have just been a passing moment of silliness. ...goes to google Marietta...


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Fran said:


> Aww! I am so glad this story turned out to have a nice ending...
> 
> I can understand your Hubby's reluctance etc. for a new kitty after job worries - we've got the same thing going at our house, stress and worries make people resist even the things that are good for them, sometimes - it is just hard.
> 
> ...


Thank you Fran. Sammy is getting the bulk of my attention, because Lexie's at that age, that she doesn't really care who she gets attention from, as long as she gets attention - it could be from the dog and she's be happy as a clam. 

Since Karl is more than happy to oblige her with attention, I am spending a lot of quiet time alone with Sammy telling him that he's my number one boy and that he's not being displaced by her - that he has a forever home and that I love him very, very much! 

And he and I have already established an evening routine of him getting a few special treats from me in the bedroom before lights out - it's mommy and Sammy time!


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> rabernet said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Heidi n Q":1ewjfx1x]Surely you didn't mean _moi_? *batts eyelashes*
> ...


Pish. It must have just been a passing moment of silliness. ...goes to google Marietta... [/quote:1ewjfx1x]

Yah - that's probably what it was! :nods:

Now....how can I scramble her Google?...oh wait, did I say that outloud? Silly me! It seems to just come out without warning! :twisted:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Lexie is so cute!!!! What a little doll.

Excuse my laziness for going back and looking at threads, but are you the one who was trying to decide what to do about getting the kitten when your boyfriend really didn't want one? I remember that thread; I just don't remember who wrote it. Anyway, if that's you, CONGRATS on perservering with that. What a turnaround in your boyfriend. That must be really great to see.


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

October said:


> Lexie is so cute!!!! What a little doll.
> 
> Excuse my laziness for going back and looking at threads, but are you the one who was trying to decide what to do about getting the kitten when your boyfriend really didn't want one? I remember that thread; I just don't remember who wrote it. Anyway, if that's you, CONGRATS on perservering with that. What a turnaround in your boyfriend. That must be really great to see.


Yes, that was me! I knew all he had to do was see her and interact with her on his own and he'd fall in love too!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's so great. I have a friend who did the same thing -- brought home a kitten even though the husband didn't want it -- and unfortunately, the guy _hasn't_ come around. I don't know how you couldn't, but apparently he's just not a cat guy. I'm glad to hear your boyfriend is different.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Is anyone else having trouble with Google? :evil:


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes! Google don´t want to translate...  So I try it by myself. (Sounds funny... :lol: )

You are a very lucky guy: You got a such cutie - and I am living toooo far away to steal her!!!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 22, 2008)

she is so freakin cute!


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with Google? :evil:


Yawn.....stretches after a nice cuddly nap with Lexi.....let me check....seems to work fine for me, I can't imagine why it's not working for you? :roll:


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

October said:


> That's so great. I have a friend who did the same thing -- brought home a kitten even though the husband didn't want it -- and unfortunately, the guy _hasn't_ come around. I don't know how you couldn't, but apparently he's just not a cat guy. I'm glad to hear your boyfriend is different.


That's too bad! Karl isn't admitting he's coming around - he's still in denial (with kitty on her back in his arms), "now, these are your kitties, you clean the litter box, you feed them....can you hand me the treats, Lexi's hungry?....you change their water...who's the sweetest kitten in the world....got that?" 8O


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

So very sweet!!! I'm glad she's found a home with you!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

rabernet said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else having trouble with Google? :evil:
> ...


Dastardly Google! Darn. And double-darn!


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> rabernet said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Heidi n Q":vl0m4924]Is anyone else having trouble with Google? :evil:
> ...


Dastardly Google! Darn. And double-darn![/quote:vl0m4924]

Bless your heart! I hear Garmin works pretty well! (ducks)......


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey, don't duck! I've perked up...what is Garmin?  *rubs hands gleefully as I realize I could still get me a cute little calico*


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Hey, don't duck! I've perked up...what is Garmin?  *rubs hands gleefully as I realize I could still get me a cute little calico*


You know - one of those GPS systems that tells you turn by turn how to get somewhere - remember - I live in Valdosta! 8)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've driven past Valdosta! I know how to get there! Woot, gonna have a calico kitten soon! Woot!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

she's so beautiful! can we have some more pictures please?


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Jessie,

Once I vacuum and the floor is cleaner, I'll get more pictures of her up soon! I'm taking tons of pictures since she's only going to be this little for a short time. 

You can't get mad at her for anything, because she looks at you when she gets into mischief and goes "what?? I'm cuuuuuuuute!!!!!!!"


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> I've driven past Valdosta! I know how to get there! Woot, gonna have a calico kitten soon! Woot!


:nods: We'll be waiting for you down here in southern GA! :twisted:


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> I've driven past Valdosta! I know how to get there! Woot, gonna have a calico kitten soon! Woot!


Everyone has driven past Valdosta if they've ever driven to Florida, better hurry Heidi, someone might beat you there!


(Edited to actually make sense)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a precious little sweetie she is!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry, no time to reply, I'm prepping the car for a road trip to Valdosta!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

My husband and I used to teach in GA. Rome and ROCKMART of all places!! LOL!!

We love Georgia.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

You had better hurry up and get there Heidi, if not, I will get there before you, and you won't stand a chance of getting Lexie then. :twisted: 

I always did want to visit Georgia USA. 
It seems like a beautiful state, and the people appear to be hospitable enough.  

I wonder how long it is going to take me to get there? I do have to be home in time to help hubby with his shower and such. Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Did I say Valdosta? Silly me! Had a brain cramp for a minute - I meant Dalton (slaps forehead)!


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG! She is adorable! I am so glad that you SO is falling for her...even if he won't admit to it. How does Sammy (I couldn't remember if you kept the name) feel about the new addition?


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, we kept the name Sammy. He's actually doing great with her. He was fostered with other cats before I adopted him, so he took her in stride. He plays with her a lot and he's getting a lot of special loving from me as well.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! can i have her? :lol:


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

rabernet said:


> Did I say Valdosta? Silly me! Had a brain cramp for a minute - I meant Dalton (slaps forehead)!


HA!!! I know where that is, too!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Shoot! I DON'T know where Dalton is! Better Google again...


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Garsh Heidi, where were you? We even set a plate for you and all! :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whaaaa?! You mean I missed _DINNER_, too???!!! :evil: 

Okay.
Car packed and gassed up? Check.
Picture of most beautiful calico kitten? Check.
Google map to Dalton, GA? Check.

I'm leaving early in the morning. I like French Toast with syrup and a glass of milk.


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

Dang girl! Didn't I tell you? We moved to Savannah this past weekend (snickers)......


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I didn't wake up in time to leave early, and luckily I saw this post! I would love to see Savannah! Isn't Savannah where they filmed the movie _In the Garden of Good and Evil_? Or that was where the book was set? I'll ask Hubby if he'd like to go with me, I'm sure he'd like to see Savannah, too.


----------

